# Structure and Spontaneity



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This discussion involves music, but that isn't the center of the conversation per say. But I have constructed a list of activities I enjoy and love doing after work, and allow myself to choose from that list. This list includes, reading, listening to music, going for a walk, practicing piano, taking a nap, search the internet (talk on TC and other message boards), or eating a meal. TV is on the list as well, but I typically only watch for about 10 minutes at most.

So to articulate more clearly, I am allowing choice and spontaneity into my daily routine structure. It's kind of like a Symphony performance, you learn the key components, but are allowed a bit of in the moment spontaneity. 

I feel it is so important to allow for spontaneity in daily routine and in a performance. It helps keep your mind excited and fresh. Rigid structure never works, at least for me, and I don't endorse it.

As a therapist, though, if a person prefers rigid structure, I would help them search through that and not force my ideas on them. 

I feel a good conductor of classical music would do the same. Help the whole express something they all believe in fairly solidly.

*I did pretty good relating this discussion to music!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

What about "Do something new every day"?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think the spirit of Jazz that lays within me is coming out a bit in this thread, :lol: !


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

topo morto said:


> What about "Do something new every day"?


That really isn't practical, don't you think?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

My leisure activities are spontaneous. So many choices. I go to my CD drawers and see what I want. Baroque, Classical, Romantic? Symphonies, concertos, ballets, harpsichord/organ/other solo instrument? I never really know which direction I'm going to take until I get to the CDs and see what calls to me for the day.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That really isn't practical, don't you think?


The thought "That really isn't practical" often does not go hand in hand with spontaneity!

Of course, you don't _literally _have to do something new every day... that could become a tedious chore in itself. It's more an idea to be taken in spirit.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

This is a great topic and it is very relevant to my career as a piano teacher. Throughout each lesson, I am constantly trying to strike an effective balance between structure and spontaneity. I usually work out a tentative lesson plan in advance, with a rough estimate of how much time to allot for each activity (scales, each repertoire piece, music theory, etc). I also plan out how and when to introduce new pieces/techniques.

However, in order to teach a pedagogically effective lesson, I need to be flexible and willing to modify the plan if needed. For instance, if the student is unexpectedly struggling with a particular task, then I need to go off-script and devote extra time to the problem that has come up. 

Also, I often choose to modify my plan in response to a student's questions and interests. For example, the other day a student of mine randomly started asking about trills...and I was delighted by her curiosity. I made a snap decision to spend about ten minutes exploring and honoring her interest in this topic. We never did end up getting through all of her repertoire at that lesson - but that's OK. (Of course, some students might feign curiosity in order to avoid playing through a piece that they haven't practiced...and in that case I would probably notice that the student was being manipulative and I would gently redirect him/her to the repertoire at hand).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> This is a great topic and it is very relevant to my career as a piano teacher. Throughout each lesson, I am constantly trying to strike an effective balance between structure and spontaneity. I usually work out a tentative lesson plan in advance, with a rough estimate of how much time to allot for each activity (scales, each repertoire piece, music theory, etc). I also plan out how and when to introduce new pieces/techniques.
> 
> However, in order to teach a pedagogically effective lesson, I need to be flexible and willing to modify the plan if needed. For instance, if the student is unexpectedly struggling with a particular task, then I need to go off-script and devote extra time to the problem that has come up.
> 
> Also, I often choose to modify my plan in response to a student's questions and interests. For example, the other day a student of mine randomly started asking about trills...and I was delighted by her curiosity. I made a snap decision to spend about ten minutes exploring and honoring her interest in this topic. We never did end up getting through all of her repertoire at that lesson - but that's OK. (Of course, some students might feign curiosity in order to avoid playing through a piece that they haven't practiced...and in that case I would probably notice that the student was being manipulative and I would gently redirect him/her to the repertoire at hand).


Sounds like exactly what you need to do as a teacher! I would have come to the exact same conclusions if I were a teacher!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

topo morto said:


> The thought "That really isn't practical" often does not go hand in hand with spontaneity!
> 
> Of course, you don't _literally _have to do something new every day... that could become a tedious chore in itself. It's more an idea to be taken in spirit.


Practicality must meet free spirit somewhere in the middle I believe.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

"Conducting is like holding a small bird in your hand. Hold it too tight, you crush it; hold it too loosely, it flies away." (Colin Davis)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> "Conducting is like holding a small bird in your hand. Hold it too tight, you crush it; hold it too loosely, it flies away." (Colin Davis)


Expresses my sentiments perfectly! I enjoy your posts, Woodduck, they are always thoughtful, as are plenty of others on this sight,but I've noticed you first!

Thank you for your contributions!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> "Conducting is like holding a small bird in your hand. Hold it too tight, you crush it; hold it too loosely, it flies away." (Colin Davis)


You can be so wise Wood.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> You can be so wise Wood.


Just quoting Colin. I remember hearing him say that in a radio interview in the '70s.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> "Conducting is like holding a small bird in your hand. Hold it too tight, you crush it; hold it too loosely, it flies away." (Colin Davis)


Most things worth doing are like that.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

shangoyal said:


> Most things worth doing are like that.


Life is like that.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Practicality must meet free spirit somewhere in the middle I believe.





Woodduck said:


> "Conducting is like holding a small bird in your hand. Hold it too tight, you crush it; hold it too loosely, it flies away." (Colin Davis)


Yes and yes. As with most challenges in life, the answer lies in finding the right balance.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

topo morto said:


> Yes and yes. As with most challenges in life, the answer lies in finding the right balance.


Definitely! Couldn't agree more.


----------

